# Juliana Paes Playboy playmate



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

I Cant help it!


----------



## pbw (Jan 24, 2008)

I was trying to drink water and watch at the same time. bad move. :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice!


----------



## redbug (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been noticing that most of the fish he catches are buck bass

!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 25, 2008)

LMFAO


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jan 25, 2008)

That was completly AWESOME!!!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 25, 2008)

You are so bad, Uber Jim.


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 25, 2008)

Now where did you find that ??? :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2008)

I am ignoring this in hopes no one notices


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> Now where did you find that ??? :wink:



I knew I saw it somewhere when I saw it the second time. LOL! 

Problem was my pc was acting up and I could never get it to open. LOL!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 26, 2008)

That was funny


----------



## shamoo (Jan 26, 2008)

looks like you guys got some secret admirerers. somebody has to stop fishing in "pumps." When someone mentioned DRAG they ment on the reel :lol: It draws the unsavory (like the baldy dude) we'll just call him skippy. :wink:


----------

